# spot incredibile con onda, Abate, De Sciglio e Montolivo



## carlo83 (11 Dicembre 2015)

l'avete visto? fa morire

http://www.milanworld.net/pubblicita-milan-toyo-tires-video-vt33482.html#post863564


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Soprattutto realistico. 



Però a parte tutto è recitato bene.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Dicembre 2015)

L'ho visto, è sinceramente imbarazzante e fino alla fine non si capisce che pubblicizzi. Ruota tutto intorno alle tette della tipa.


----------



## Giangy (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ma mettere quattro più decenti? Magari, Bonaventura, Luiz Adriano, Bacca, Niang, con alternative Kucka, o Romagnoli


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Dicembre 2015)

Sezione sbagliata, i titoli vanno scritti bene e il video va messo al secondo post.

In ogni caso il topic c'è già: http://www.milanworld.net/pubblicita-milan-toyo-tires-video-vt33482.html#post863628


----------

